# The Lagoon



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

Well howdy! I’ve been skunking out in the lagoon. Ive been focusing mostly Cucumber and south. This morning I saw only a handful of tailers, most spooked quickly and none would take. It was a solo trip and I was throwing gulp shrimp. I was actually going to post something before I saw your thread. Freshwater has been better for me the past two months and I think I’ll be trying to learn the little Econ on my next few solo trips.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Gonna be picking up my boat from Tom G Friday morning and putting in prolly in Oak Hill. If you see a Guide Green HB Pro side console give a wave. Not sure where I'm gonna be fishing so any tips would be greatly appreciated.


What work did TG do on your skiff?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

TysonC said:


> Well howdy! I’ve been skunking out in the lagoon. Ive been focusing mostly Cucumber and south. This morning I saw only a handful of tailers, most spooked quickly and none would take. It was a solo trip and I was throwing gulp shrimp. I was actually going to post something before I saw your thread. Freshwater has been better for me the past two months and I think I’ll be trying to learn the little Econ on my next few solo trips.


Yeah we didn't fish long. Saw maybe 5 fish in a couple hours so we ran to JB's and drank. lol


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> What work did TG do on your skiff?


I got him to close in my tunnel on my Professional and put a micro jacker on. He did some work on my skiff last winter. They do a great job. Tom G is the man.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Got him to close in my tunnel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Got him to close in my tunnel.


Those newer professional tunnels are tiny.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those newer professional tunnels are tiny.


Yeah I just wasn't happy with it. IMO they don't rig those tunnels right at all. Then non-tunnels perform a lot better.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been killing it in the lagoon last few weeks, multiple tailers eating, some nice trout and a few poons.


----------

